# Gravy IS low carb?



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok im on a CKD diet and was just looking at gravy as a way to moisten food thru the week, before this I was always under the impression that gravy was very high carb.

however looking at the label when mixed as recommended 50ml of gravy contains only 2g of carbs! and as far as I can see as long as this falls into the sub 30g carbs a day surely tht is ok?

If anyone can explain to me why everywhere I look ppl are saying u absolutely must avoid gravy when on a keto diet I would greatly appreciate tht?

cheers!


----------



## lardyboy (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're going for ketosis I'd avoid gravy, those 2 grams are of carbs are probably mostly wheat or cornflour. But if it works for you and does'nt affect your ketosis then eat what ever.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I accept tht it is gonna be poor carbs, I just don't see how 2g can have an effect on ketosis, surely its like a fart in a hurricane


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

lardyboy said:


> If you're going for ketosis I'd avoid gravy, those 2 grams are of carbs are probably mostly wheat or cornflour. But if it works for you and does'nt affect your ketosis then eat what ever.


Seriously? 2g of carbs... Who gives a f*ck where those 2 come from. No need to split hairs mate, you'll notice no difference from that 2g of carbs from gravy.

At the end of the day, if it makes eating your meals easier and ensures you hit your protein targets then crack on!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive ran low carb, stuck under 30 carbs per day, sometimes I slipped over 30 into 34g, I used gravy. Got to be weak tho, and if you work out 50ml its about 2g of bisto, so not a lot.....

Morrisons Garden Mint Sauce is ya friend for veg  its go under 2g carbs per 100g and each jar is 150g


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are the kinda things I like to hear! gonna slip a bit of gravy in every now and then 

And I love mint sauce! I an eat that stuff on a spoon straight out of the bottle lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to be morrisons comes in a glass jar, all others ive seen are huge carbs and sugar


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Got to be morrisons comes in a glass jar, all others ive seen are huge carbs and sugar


Yeah but it's all relative to how much you have... I mean a tea spoon of pure sugar isn't exactly high in sugar in terms of a daily diet, so a tea spoon of gravy granules (any type) is neither here or there.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Talking about mint sauce mate,

http://www.colmans.co.uk/our-range/condiments/fresh-garden-mint-concentrate/

Basically I was saying that morrisons own brand is half of colmans in terms of carb content and buy some


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

It's all about ranch dressing!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cannot beat and OxO cube or 2!!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Caesar dressing is amazing on a chicken salad


----------

